# Titan XD Diesel



## Spyder

I can get a Titan XD 4x4 Diesel for less driveout than any other half ton 4x4 gas truck out there. I dont do as much towing as I used to but might get a travel trailer in the future. What are y'alls thoughts on this truck?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

good looking truck but havent ridden in one - i did speak to an owner and siad he loved it and was getting over 20mpg


----------



## TheGoose

Capable truck. It's on the upper-end of what any gas 1500 series truck can tow but a little less than a typical 2500. I really like the power plant but most people say that the mileage is not as good as a typical diesel power plant. They call it an XD or heavy half. I believe they have a 100K mile warranty as well. My B-I-L has one and likes it. 

How much $$$ are they talking?


----------



## Charlie in TX

I'm seeing Pro-4x for $45k and Platinum for $52k. 

I don't really like the looks but to save that kind of money, I can deal with it.


----------



## TheGoose

$45-52K is about what I saw for the avg 4x4 gas truck when I was shopping last year.


----------



## JamesAggie

It's amazing how much truck prices have gone up. I got my f350 platinum for $53k in October 2013.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## chief1008

As near as I can tell I have one of the only XD Pro-4X with a GAS engine in the free world.....so I can't comment on the dsl eng but I will say that I have had the gasser Pro-4X XD for almost a year and love it. Terrific leather interior with lots of rear seat leg room and 6' 6'' bed. 18" wheels (better tire selection) and matching spare tire and wheel. 4WD with locker rear diff, goose neck hitch factory install, bed rail package, LED bed and cargo lights, trailer brake controller with trailer light test with key remote, stiff but very quiet ride, very solid tow with 26' tongue trailer. If the EPA ever dumps the emission BS intended to put dsl out of business I'll consider going back. I had three Ram dsl's and a Duramax all pre DEF and of course enjoyed the added power in the mountains, but the 5.6 Nissan eng pulls well (and gets the crappy mileage expected of a 350 cubic incher). One data point that isn't often mentioned about the DSL XD is that the Aison transmission is the same Chrysler uses in the RAM 3500 so probably pretty capable behind the Cummins. The 5 year 100k warranty was a big factor when I was comparing brands. Some may not like the look of the Titan (does kinda look like a ford) but it looks darn good from the inside. Good luck.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

I stopped to take a look at one about a month ago when I was truck shopping and the ones I saw were over $60k. Deterred me pretty quick.


----------



## nabsup

I am 42,000 miles on a XD-Pro4x diesel. Rides way more comfortable than the Tundra I traded in. Tows the camper and boat better than Tundra ever could as well. One down side, it has the turning radius of a big yellow school bus. I am very happy with the purchase, real world I average 18 mpg.


----------



## livinadream

I don't own one, but had a guy do some dozer work for me last week with one. He pulled a JD650 70 mph, 96 miles and burned 1/4 of a tank. I followed him, saw this with my own eyes. I crawled under his truck when we got there and everything under it is beefier than my truck (2008 3/4 ton Duramax). His tow rating is 3k more than my truck. I wouldn't hook up to the load he pulled with my truck, at least not to hual that far. I'll be looking at them hard when it's time for a new one. I was VERY impressed with his truck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429

livinadream said:


> I don't own one, but had a guy do some dozer work for me last week with one. He pulled a JD650 70 mph, 96 miles and burned 1/4 of a tank. I followed him, saw this with my own eyes. I crawled under his truck when we got there and everything under it is beefier than my truck (2008 3/4 ton Duramax). His tow rating is 3k more than my truck. I wouldn't hook up to the load he pulled with my truck, at least not to hual that far. I'll be looking at them hard when it's time for a new one. I was VERY impressed with his truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not saying you are wrong or anything, but if a half ton truck with a smaller/less power diesel can haul that, I'd hook right up to it and go down the road.. (same truck as yours, 2006.)


----------



## livinadream

dk2429 said:


> Not saying you are wrong or anything, but if a half ton truck with a smaller/less power diesel can haul that, I'd hook right up to it and go down the road.. (same truck as yours, 2006.)


I wont say I'm right. My truck would pull that load. I don't know if it would pull it as well as the Nissan did, and I don't think I could do it without having some transmission temp worries over that distance. His truck did it without a care. I have pulled some pretty good loads with mine, and my transmission temp creeps up over time. His hardly got above normal. I might could out pull his, idk, but I do know his pulled and stopped 25000+ and did it very well. That's impressive for a "half ton"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160

> everything under it is beefier than my truck (2008 3/4 ton Duramax).


Umm, no.

The Titan uses 9 1/2" AAM axles and the Duramax (and Dodge) use the 11 1/2" AAM axle


----------



## dk2429

No need to get defensive or anything, just having a good normal conversation. It's our own opinions.. but I just personally can't see a half ton being able to yank something better than a true 3/4 diesel. You think you may have leaking transmission cooler lines on yours? That was the only "common problem" on our trucks. Previous owner on mine fixed them before I bought it and Ive never seen it get over 200 hauling heavy


----------



## Brute

Ill call BS on that all day long. That's every bit of 20K. IF he did it that was dangerous as hell but I don't think he could get to 70 mph down hill. 

You can tow that with your 3/4 Duramax if you take it easy. You wont be doing 70mph.


----------



## livinadream

bigdav160 said:


> Umm, no.
> 
> The Titan uses 9 1/2" AAM axles and the Duramax (and Dodge) use the 11 1/2" AAM axle


Ok, I didn't look up any specifics, and I probably should have. All I did was have a brief look at frame and brakes, they both to me looked beefier. I guess in text when I said everything, it's easy to think I meant everything, and that it was researched. Either way the truck impressed the hell out of me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## livinadream

dk2429 said:


> No need to get defensive or anything, just having a good normal conversation. It's our own opinions.. but I just personally can't see a half ton being able to yank something better than a true 3/4 diesel. You think you may have leaking transmission cooler lines on yours? That was the only "common problem" on our trucks. Previous owner on mine fixed them before I bought it and Ive never seen it get over 200 hauling heavy


Not defensive at all, just stating the facts. ( His truck/my truck). My transmission temp creeps with a heavy load, his didn't. I could have problems with mine that I'm not aware of. All I was getting at in my original post was the truck impressed me. And that I believe it did better than what mine would do.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## livinadream

Brute said:


> Ill call BS on that all day long. That's every bit of 20K. IF he did it that was dangerous as hell but I don't think he could get to 70 mph down hill.
> 
> You can tow that with your 3/4 Duramax if you take it easy. You wont be doing 70mph.


You can call what you want, all day long and you would be wrong all day long.

The part about it being unsafe, I won't argue with that.

Him pulling it 70-75 mph, with a Titan XD I can assure you happened. I followed him there and back.

As I said earlier, MY truck would not do it without having temp issues.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Cajun

*Nissan Heavy Half Ton*

Pulling 20-25,000lbs? He is lucky he got where he was going and glad nobody got run over when he couldnâ€™t stop the load he was pulling.


----------



## 69RRVERT

I purchased a used 4x4 Platinum Reserve '17 Titan XD diesel in October that had 12,000 miles and have been very pleased with the truck. If you need a little more towing than a 1/2 ton but not as much as a 3/4 ton, it will be a great truck. The drive and ride is great. If you need help making up your mind, check out "The Fast Lane Truck" channel on YouTube. He has a lot of real world towing and test on the Titan XD. http://www.youtube.com/user/tflcar. Do a search for the Titan XD.

My best empty mileage was 18.5 mpg. While pulling a 12' utility trailer with a Polaris Ranger crew to San Antonio and back was 11.2 mpg. I am not the person that resets the fuel mileage every tank. Currently, my truck shows around 15.5 mpg. That's around 3000 miles combination of pulling trailers and empty driving.

I can assure you that it does not and will not pull as good as the 3/4 ton diesels. My BIL has a '16 Ram 2500 diesel and pulling that same trailer and ranger to San Antonio and back he gets around 13 and it does not notice the hills. My Titan XD will kick down on hills pulling the trailer and ranger. His Ram got 19.3 on a trip from the valley coming home from a dove hunt. I flew to Tulsa and drove my Titan home. After 650 miles of driving, the mileage was 18.5 when I pulled in the driveway.

The biggest complaint with the truck is the when the emissions system goes into Regen. It will drop to 10 mpg for about 15 to 20 miles. We can thank the EPA for that. All of the current diesels Regen. The only way to get around the regens and DEF is to do a "delete". Unfortunately, it will void the warranty.

The factory goose neck and spray-in bed liner are nice factory installed options as well as the LED lights in the bed. There is a ton of room in the back seat. I think it may be more than the big 3 trucks. Hope this helps. Thanks, Steven


----------



## FishAfrica

Gillman Nissan in Rosenberg is selling 4x4 diesel XDs for $41k with a 100k mi bumper to bumper warranty! Great value


----------



## nabsup

FishAfrica said:


> Gillman Nissan in Rosenberg is selling 4x4 diesel XDs for $41k with a 100k mi bumper to bumper warranty! Great value


Yes they are and its killing the trade in value on my 2016 lol sad4sm


----------



## Brute

69RRVERT said:


> I purchased a used 4x4 Platinum Reserve '17 Titan XD diesel in October that had 12,000 miles and have been very pleased with the truck. If you need a little more towing than a 1/2 ton but not as much as a 3/4 ton, it will be a great truck. The drive and ride is great. If you need help making up your mind, check out "The Fast Lane Truck" channel on YouTube. He has a lot of real world towing and test on the Titan XD. http://www.youtube.com/user/tflcar. Do a search for the Titan XD.
> 
> My best empty mileage was 18.5 mpg. While pulling a 12' utility trailer with a Polaris Ranger crew to San Antonio and back was 11.2 mpg. I am not the person that resets the fuel mileage every tank. Currently, my truck shows around 15.5 mpg. That's around 3000 miles combination of pulling trailers and empty driving.
> 
> I can assure you that it does not and will not pull as good as the 3/4 ton diesels. My BIL has a '16 Ram 2500 diesel and pulling that same trailer and ranger to San Antonio and back he gets around 13 and it does not notice the hills. My Titan XD will kick down on hills pulling the trailer and ranger. His Ram got 19.3 on a trip from the valley coming home from a dove hunt. I flew to Tulsa and drove my Titan home. After 650 miles of driving, the mileage was 18.5 when I pulled in the driveway.
> 
> The biggest complaint with the truck is the when the emissions system goes into Regen. It will drop to 10 mpg for about 15 to 20 miles. We can thank the EPA for that. All of the current diesels Regen. The only way to get around the regens and DEF is to do a "delete". Unfortunately, it will void the warranty.
> 
> The factory goose neck and spray-in bed liner are nice factory installed options as well as the LED lights in the bed. There is a ton of room in the back seat. I think it may be more than the big 3 trucks. Hope this helps. Thanks, Steven


Good review. Thanks


----------



## Bukmstr

*Titan Diesel*

Thanks 2 cool! Picked up a Pro 4X Diesel last night from Gilman just as you said here for 41K. Sticker was 55. This thing is a beast compared to my F150. They only have a few left if anyone is looking. Ask for Mark the General Manager...Thank you Mark for the Great Deal and Great Service!!!!


----------



## rglide09

Nice ride!


----------



## Tex1790

I like my Titan as well. I have the tool boxes that came with the truck. I do not want to get rid of them but they are in the way of putting my tool box back in my truck. Anyone have any ideas? I was looking at getting one that would roll in the tiedown rail in the bed but I have yet to come across anything. If I cannot find a solution quick I am going to sell them.


----------



## Charlie in TX

I don't know of anything. Try over on http://www.titanxdforum.com/forum/ . You will have a better chance of finding someone with the answer.


----------



## FishAfrica

Bukmstr said:


> Thanks 2 cool! Picked up a Pro 4X Diesel last night from Gilman just as you said here for 41K. Sticker was 55. This thing is a beast compared to my F150. They only have a few left if anyone is looking. Ask for Mark the General Manager...Thank you Mark for the Great Deal and Great Service!!!!


I got the exact same truck and deal back in Dec. Got 7k miles on it now. Very happy with it


----------



## nabsup

Just had my 50k mile service done. Truck has been doing great, no issues on my 2016. Be warned, at 45k Nissan calls for transmission oil change, brake fluid change and radiator flush. Pricey service trip. I have always changed my oil and filter plus fuel filters every 10k.


----------



## 69RRVERT

Tex1790 said:


> I like my Titan as well. I have the tool boxes that came with the truck. I do not want to get rid of them but they are in the way of putting my tool box back in my truck. Anyone have any ideas? I was looking at getting one that would roll in the tiedown rail in the bed but I have yet to come across anything. If I cannot find a solution quick I am going to sell them.


Not sure of how much room you may need in toolboxes. but check out the "swing case". It mounts in the bed behind the wheel hump and swings out to access it. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Charlie in TX

69RRVERT said:


> Not sure of how much room you may need in toolboxes. but check out the "swing case". It mounts in the bed behind the wheel hump and swings out to access it. Thanks, Steven


I had those boxes too on my last truck. That space is filled by the titan box. No go for this application.


----------



## Saddle Blanket

Got mine at Gillman on Friday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun

Beautiful truck bro! Did you get a decent deal?



Saddle Blanket said:


> Got mine at Gillman on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saddle Blanket

Yes, 20k off the sricker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST

Saddle Blanket said:


> Yes, 20k off the sricker
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Dang, what is sticker? 60ish? I'm a Chevy guy, but nice looking truck!


----------



## Saddle Blanket

Yes, 62k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukmstr

*XD*

Nice Truck!

Here are a few add ons I did to mine. Thank you Allout Offroad in Richmond for the level kit and Rusty with Johnson GT for the Brush guard(He is a 2 cool Member), I get so many comments on it!


----------



## nabsup

Bukmstr said:


> Nice Truck!
> 
> Here are a few add ons I did to mine. Thank you Allout Offroad in Richmond for the level kit and Rusty with Johnson GT for the Brush guard(He is a 2 cool Member), I get so many comments on it!


What lift did you go with? I just ordered a few parts to help the Cummins run a little better. Lift is next


----------



## FishAfrica

Nice, Id like to put the Rough Country 2/1 lift kit, Fuel wheels and some Bushwacker fender flares and get this look:


----------



## Saddle Blanket

Bukmstr said:


> Nice Truck!
> 
> Here are a few add ons I did to mine. Thank you Allout Offroad in Richmond for the level kit and Rusty with Johnson GT for the Brush guard(He is a 2 cool Member), I get so many comments on it!


Does the front camera and parking sensors still work with the brush guard?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## nabsup

I deleted and tuned my Titan XD, **** what a difference. New truck

Ezlynk, HPP tunes and flopro exhaust


----------



## raw10628

Is there a particular sales person you would recommend at Gillman? Thinking about taking a look at these trucks soon.


----------



## willeye

not gillman but I got mine from Brett muller at Baytown Nissan. it was the best car buying experience I have had and the service is good too. if you go there tell them willie sent you


----------



## Bukmstr

*Gillman*

I dealt with the General Sales Manager, Mark! Stand up guy.


----------



## FishAfrica

Just did my 10k mi oil change at Gillman. They also reflashed the ecu with the latest software, received great service and still very happy with my Titan


----------



## Txsparky63

Gillmans website shows about $11k off sticker right now on Pro FX


----------



## fishit

Anyone have any updated reviews since taking ownership?


----------



## FishAfrica

Got 28k miles on my 2017 Pro 4x Cummins now, still very happy with the truck. No problems


----------



## Roostor

I got a â€˜18 PR 4WD w/Cummins 5.0 in October....still liking it alot. I would get another one if something happened to this one.


----------



## Bukmstr

*Mine*

Pro 4X 17' with 18K on it, no issues at all, I would get another one as well for the money and warranty.


----------



## fishit

Thx for feedback. I think it's perfect size for things I tow. Have a low mileage 2008 f150 4x4 I'll sell first then go get me a titan xd.
Hopefully more report on gas vs diesel


----------



## Roostor

fi**** said:


> Thx for feedback. I think it's perfect size for things I tow. Have a low mileage 2008 f150 4x4 I'll sell first then go get me a titan xd.
> Hopefully more report on gas vs diesel


Just a heads up....I traded a â€˜15 f150 in and they gave me a bunchon trade, you might check with my man Eric Staub 513-884-4245 at Clear Lake Nissan if you are in this area; I think they still have some â€˜18â€™s they REALLY want to get rid of.


----------



## TheKodiak

I checked one out a few months ago. I initially was looking at a ford 350, but later they wanted to switch me to the nissan xd. They said they wanted to save me money... bs lol. I'm a firm believer on you get what you pay for, a $10K+ difference in price for more so-called features, just didn't sit right with me. Seems sketchy imo


----------



## Nitroexpress

livinadream said:


> I don't own one, but had a guy do some dozer work for me last week with one. He pulled a JD650 70 mph, 96 miles and burned 1/4 of a tank. I followed him, saw this with my own eyes. I crawled under his truck when we got there and everything under it is beefier than my truck (2008 3/4 ton Duramax). His tow rating is 3k more than my truck. I wouldn't hook up to the load he pulled with my truck, at least not to hual that far. I'll be looking at them hard when it's time for a new one. I was VERY impressed with his truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not disputing you at all, but the guy pulling that load with that truck must be crazy. That trailer and load is probably more than DOUBLE the capacity of that truck.

Titan XD crew max towing = 11,960 lbs.
Deere 650 crawler dozer = 19,000 lbs. (aprox. ?)


----------



## livinadream

Nitroexpress said:


> Not disputing you at all, but the guy pulling that load with that truck must be crazy. That trailer and load is probably more than DOUBLE the capacity of that truck.
> 
> Titan XD max towing = 11,960 lbs.
> 
> Deere 650 crawler dozer = 19,000 lbs. (aprox. ?)


I asked him total weight, he said around 27k. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitroexpress

livinadream said:


> I asked him total weight, he said around 27k.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Wow. This guy needs to be driving a dually one ton. Or F-450.


----------



## Gulfcoastin

Any new feedback on yalls Titans with the Cummins? Started to look and always been a fan of the cummins motor so these have my attention. Positive or negative feedback.


----------



## fishit

All positive from my experience. Still under 20k miles on a 2016 with lift. Deleted getting about 18 empty at 75 mph. Towing my 16ft trailer with crew cab ranger yields about 17. My boat takes me to 15.5. Really enjoy the bed setup and lighting features. Lots of room inside and THE most comfortable seating I ever owned. I have an SL. 
Wishes: better stereo setup, power folding mirrors


----------



## FishAfrica

35k miles on my XD pro4x Cummins. No problems whatsoever and very happy with it. Looking at possibly deleting in the future, any recommendations out there?


----------



## texcajun

If you don't own one yet, you better get busy.

https://jalopnik.com/the-nissan-titan-xd-cummins-diesel-was-a-flop-1837012755/amp


----------



## Bukmstr

*Pro 4x Diesel*

Here is mine with 40 sacks of corn 2000 lbs in the bed with a trailer and 4 wheeler, never skipped a beat. Love mine...


----------



## Txruger

I towmy camper which is just shy of 11k on a cat scale at least once a month. Tow my boat more, 6k on scale. Truck has 34k on it and hasn't had a issue. Like previous posters said, the milage is horrible during regen, much worse than my 6.7 power stroke was. Overall it's the nicest truck I have owned. I have had all of the big 3 diesels going back to 1999.


----------



## Carp-enter

Test drove one back in April. Nice ride, very comfortable seat. Just not enough get-up-and-go for me. Plus I have a nephew at the dealership who said I would not be happy with that truck. (He knows how I drive) Ended up buying the F-150 Diesel. 16k miles so far and really impressed. especially the 29mpg I've been getting running I-10 in the hill country. Cruise set at 80 and never slows, never leaves 1800 rpm. Pulling the boat, flatbed or horse trailer you can feel the weight is back there in the suspension but not in the motor. JMO


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hear they are stopping production, is this true? Again it was hearsay... Just curious, I like the trucks, never been in one tho


----------



## Muddskipper

C.Hern5972 said:


> Hear they are stopping production, is this true? Again it was hearsay... Just curious, I like the trucks, never been in one tho


TRUE - as the link above states

here is another:

https://autoweek.com/article/trucks/heres-why-nissan-discontinuing-cummins-diesel-titan-xd-pickup


----------



## C.Hern5972

Muddskipper said:


> TRUE - as the link above states
> 
> here is another:
> 
> https://autoweek.com/article/trucks/heres-why-nissan-discontinuing-cummins-diesel-titan-xd-pickup


well that blows for sure


----------



## brushtrooper

I have a 18' XD 5.0 with 34k on it. I sell trailers and tow pretty much any configuration you can come up with. I really enjoy the ride, better than my F-250 I had. It handles the same weight I towed with my F-250. It will not out run or out pull a 3/4 ton diesel but it aint no slouch with 550lbs of torque. Pretty close to the same torque as my 04 Dodge 3500 with 5.9 HO. Have no fear it will pull its tow rating well into the triple digits if you dare to go that fast. Loaded to capacity and running 75-80 with ease and MPG in the 9-11 range depending on wind. I just bought a flatbed a guy had built for his Titan, it will be going on in the next month or so. You can cure the pedal lag with a pedal commander. I am hesitant to delete, I do not want to lose the 5year/100k warranty just yet. I also have a 17 regular cab 4x4 titan with 5.6, now that little truck is a hot rod. It pulls pretty **** good.
I have driven 1 ton and 3/4 tons for about 30 years now. The XD has great room, I love the interior, mine is a SV. It rides extremely good, thats one of my favorite things about the truck. I do not hesitate to hook up to 15k and run with it. Mine has the factory GN hitch, brake controller and they work same as any other truck. The only thing I hate about it is the 26 gallon fuel tank, especially when towing. It was pretty tough pulling out to west Texas and having fid a fuel station every 200 miles or so. I added a 39 gallon fuel tank and graivty feed into stock fuel tank. Its and wide at the bed and 9" deep so I do not lose much of the truck bed. I am not saying it has the same payload or tow rating like 3/4 or 1 ton, but it does pretty darn good. I have a lot about the 16' models having issues. If you want the 5.0, better get it pretty soon as 19' is the last year for it as posted above. I am waiting until end of year or after to buy one for the shop I run, I am hoping dealers will be ready to slash price to move them.


----------



## Bukmstr

*Diesel Tank*



brushtrooper said:


> I have a 18' XD 5.0 with 34k on it. I sell trailers and tow pretty much any configuration you can come up with. I really enjoy the ride, better than my F-250 I had. It handles the same weight I towed with my F-250. It will not out run or out pull a 3/4 ton diesel but it aint no slouch with 550lbs of torque. Pretty close to the same torque as my 04 Dodge 3500 with 5.9 HO. Have no fear it will pull its tow rating well into the triple digits if you dare to go that fast. Loaded to capacity and running 75-80 with ease and MPG in the 9-11 range depending on wind. I just bought a flatbed a guy had built for his Titan, it will be going on in the next month or so. You can cure the pedal lag with a pedal commander. I am hesitant to delete, I do not want to lose the 5year/100k warranty just yet. I also have a 17 regular cab 4x4 titan with 5.6, now that little truck is a hot rod. It pulls pretty **** good.
> I have driven 1 ton and 3/4 tons for about 30 years now. The XD has great room, I love the interior, mine is a SV. It rides extremely good, thats one of my favorite things about the truck. I do not hesitate to hook up to 15k and run with it. Mine has the factory GN hitch, brake controller and they work same as any other truck. The only thing I hate about it is the 26 gallon fuel tank, especially when towing. It was pretty tough pulling out to west Texas and having fid a fuel station every 200 miles or so. I added a 39 gallon fuel tank and graivty feed into stock fuel tank. Its and wide at the bed and 9" deep so I do not lose much of the truck bed. I am not saying it has the same payload or tow rating like 3/4 or 1 ton, but it does pretty darn good. I have a lot about the 16' models having issues. If you want the 5.0, better get it pretty soon as 19' is the last year for it as posted above. I am waiting until end of year or after to buy one for the shop I run, I am hoping dealers will be ready to slash price to move them.


My thoughts exactly about mine. Only one issue is the 26 gal tank. Can you send a pic of your add on? I am pushing 30k miles and still looks and works as brand new.


----------



## brushtrooper

Bukmstr said:


> My thoughts exactly about mine. Only one issue is the 26 gal tank. Can you send a pic of your add on? I am pushing 30k miles and still looks and works as brand new.


I will get pics this weekend. I made mine to where I can bolt it to the bed rails on floor. I usually take it out when I take it Nissan. I do not know if would be a reason to void my warranty, I am just not going to take that chance.


----------



## tamucc04

18â€™ PR I absolutely with 35k miles. Tow the boat from HOUSTON to Rockport a few times per month. Pedal Commander made it a whole new truck and easy plug and play. Like above th wonky downside is the fuel tank. But there is also a 50 gal fuel tank that is made that replaces the stock tank and only sits about two inches lower. Capacity is made up in length.


----------



## teckersley

Great trucks for the money despite the growing pains. I considered them for over a year and test drove several including one for a weekend where i did some towing. They do drive and tow great. I was OK with the growing pains. Specially with the 2017 and ups having the 100K bumper to bumper warranty. My dad has a 2017 gasser and it is a lot nicer with more pep than my Chevy 1500 was. However I had to have a diesel and when that was canceled for 2020, I threw in the towel and stopped considering them. I went an entirely different direction with a 2004 Excursion for the family adventures and towing capacities.


----------

